# new broadleaf weed in my central florida lawn



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

So, most of the Florida PUsley is subsiding, but now I have this new one. It's easy to pull, and not a big deal, but I can't for the life of me find it on my state weed identification page, etc. All those little leaves come from one main root/stem. I have not seen flowers but may be pulling it before it gets them.


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Look up Asiatic Dayflower and see if it resembles what you have.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)




----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Dawgvet said:


> Look up Asiatic Dayflower and see if it resembles what you have.


I think that's taller/bigger?
I added more/better photos.


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Not an expert, but the last pictures you posted look like Virginia Buttonweed. Have you ever noticed any flowers on the weed?


----------



## JKH7 (Aug 24, 2018)

Looks like old world diamond flower


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

If its Buttonweed it will develop white flowers and runners with stems that root at the leaf nodes


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Yup! That's it, found some flowering in the neighbor's yard. Thank you!


----------

